# Himmelbilder



## unistar (12. Juli 2003)

Hi,

bin zwar sonst nur im PS Forum, aber ich brauche natürliche Sky Pictures, damit ich eine Sky Animation machen kann !! Ein Beispiel, wie ich das gerne hätte wäre hier zu sehen ( oben ). 

vielen Dank

unistar


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2003)

Entschuldige, aber wie willst du aus verschiedenen Himmelbildern *eine* Himmelanimation machen.
Auf deiner Beispielsite wurde sicherlich ein Himmel gefilmt und das ganze dann mit Flash umgesetzt, oder irgendwie anders


----------



## unistar (29. Juli 2003)

ja, so meinte ich das auch. Brauche ja mehrere Himmelsbilder dafür, aber woher ??!!

gruß

unistar


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Juli 2003)

Hi unistar,

wie radde schon geschrieben hat, das ist ein Video. Also schnapp dir
eine Videokamera, ein Stativ und filme es selbst. Ist ja nicht so schwer,
den Himmel mal ne Stunde lang zu filmen. Im Schnittprogramm machst du
dann halt noch nen Zeitraffer draus, damit sich die Wolken auch so schön
schnell bewegen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## anYone- (23. September 2003)

=) du kannst doch kein Standbild so animieren, dass daraus sowas wie auf skyworks resultiert. Du kannst sie höchstens rumfahren lassen, was aber relativ b-schissen aussieht 

filme den himmel und mach n loop rein.. finish  (flash)


----------

